# Light Painting



## Sim (Apr 1, 2008)

Some friends and I playing around with some light painting without post processing.


----------



## Sideburns (Apr 1, 2008)

that's pretty cool I must say.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks like a shot a band would have, which is a compliment. 

I like it. Good work.


----------



## Sim (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

It was a lot of fun creating it.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 2, 2008)

hmm how did you do it without any post-processing? I mean at least one of the dudes must be a huge blur or invisible due to all the movements while creating the letters. would be nice if you wanna share your secret


----------



## Sim (Apr 2, 2008)

Sure   The room was as close to pitch black as it can get being downtown.  Using the bulb setting in the camera's shutter priority mode, we opened the shutter using a wireless remote.  Once we were all in position, we triggered two flashes we had set up (and which you can see in the photo) which ensured we were all in the picture without any blur.  After the flashes fired and the room was dark again, we were free to take turns with a flashlight.  Since it was too dark for anything but the flashlight to register, there was no movement blur.


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 2, 2008)

that looks fantastic hahah
i havent quite got the hang of light painting yet though hahah


----------

